# nvidia-settings temp

## Omadon

nvidia-settings can report the temperature of my 6800 GPU, but is there a way to get the information outside of this program?

I looked around in /sys/bus but didn't see much.

I was thinking it would be nice to have the GPU temp along side my MB and CPU temp on torsmo  :Smile:  It's not necessary though.

----------

## chrisashton84

I've been thinking the same thing but can't find it either.

----------

## hvengel

If you are seeing temps reported in nvidia-settings these will also be available using lm-sensors.

----------

## widan

 *Omadon wrote:*   

> nvidia-settings can report the temperature of my 6800 GPU, but is there a way to get the information outside of this program?

 

Run "nvclock -i" and look for that kind of thing:

```
-- Sensor info --

Sensor: Fintek F75375S

Board temperature: 28C

GPU temperature: 40C
```

----------

## hvengel

You can also use GKrellM to monitor GPU temps.  Not sure if you need lm-snesors for this to work or not.  All I know is that when I put in my nvidia card the GPU temp was available in GKrellM along with other temps like the CPU.

But this does depend on the video card.  If the video card BIOS does not support temp reporting nvidia-settings and GKrellM will not work for this.  In that case you must resort to using nvclock.

----------

## Gentree

nvclock fell over badly, thought it was just gcc4.1 so I tried again with 3.4 , same but different. ugh.

```
qt_nvclock.moc: In member function `const QMetaObject* CNVclock::metaObject() const':

qt_nvclock.moc:98: error: cannot convert `QMetaObject*(*)()' to `const QMetaObject*' in return

qt_nvclock.moc: At global scope:

qt_nvclock.moc:102: error: no `void* CNVclock::qt_metacast(const char*)' member function declared in class `CNVclock'

qt_nvclock.moc: In member function `void* CNVclock::qt_metacast(const char*)':

qt_nvclock.moc:106: error: `qt_metacast' is not a member of `QTabDialog'

qt_nvclock.moc: At global scope:

qt_nvclock.moc:109: error: `int CNVclock::qt_metacall' is not a static member of `class CNVclock'

qt_nvclock.moc:109: error: incomplete type `QMetaObject' used in nested name specifier

qt_nvclock.moc:109: error: expected primary-expression before "int"

qt_nvclock.moc:109: error: expected primary-expression before "void"

qt_nvclock.moc:110: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

qt_nvclock.moc:110: error: expected `,' or `;' before '{' token

make[2]: *** [qt_nvclock.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/nvclock-0.7-r1/work/nvclock0.7/src/qt'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/portage/tmp/portage/nvclock-0.7-r1/work/nvclock0.7/src'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvclock-0.7-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 43, Exitcode 2

```

----------

## srlinuxx

I been getting mine with the following, but I think I like greping the nvclock solution better.  I'll have to work on that.

```

nvidia-settings -q GPUCoreTemp > /tmp/nvidiatemp

 TEMP=`sed -e '2,3d;s/ /\n/g' /tmp/nvidiatemp | sed -e '1,5d' | sed -e 's/\.//'` 

 echo $TEMP°C > /tmp/nvidiatemp &&

cat /tmp/nvidiatemp

```

```

nvidia-settings -q GPUAmbientTemp > /tmp/nvidiatemp2

 TEMP=`sed -e '2,3d;s/ /\n/g' /tmp/nvidiatemp2 | sed -e '1,5d' | sed -e 's/\.//'` 

 echo $TEMP°C > /tmp/nvidiatemp2 &&

cat /tmp/nvidiatemp2 
```

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> !!! ERROR: media-video/nvclock-0.7-r1 failed.

 

Try version 0.8b in portage.

----------

## Jakub

```

nvidia-settings  -q gpucoretemp

```

EDIT : OOps, seems somebody has already posted that solution.

----------

## Gentree

nope, cant get either version to compile ; tried gcc4.1 and 3.4 . No Go.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dgaffuri

```
# nvidia-settings -q GPUCoreTemp

  Attribute 'GPUCoreTemp' (sotomayor:0.0): 63.

# nvidia-settings -q GPUAmbientTemp

  Attribute 'GPUAmbientTemp' (sotomayor:0.0): 48.
```

I don't see anything with lm_sensors, nvclock compiles fine (with 4.0.2), version 0.7-r1 doesn't recognize my card, 0.8-b shows no sensor info. I have this card

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M] (rev a1)
```

integrated in a Toshiba Tecra M2 laptop.

Does nvidia-setting report fake values or lm_sensors and nv_clock don't see the sensors? If I run glxgears for 15 seconds temp raises to 71.

----------

